# coolant overflow



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

when i got my tempest 4 years ago the guy who had it used a detergent bottle as the overflow and put it in the fender nextt to the battery.all it did was spill out so i just hooked it up to a washer fluid bottle i had layin around and mounted it securely.it doesnt have the original overflow.where do they go and how much would one cost me?


do they go attached to the radiator on the side??


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

As far as I know....they didn't offer a coolant overflow system in 65......RUKEE ?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You`re right, there is no overflow bottle in `65. The hose just goes along the drivers side of the radiator behind the grill, down to the bottom of the radiator and is just open to the air. Therefore you can not fill the radiator completly, you must leave about an inch to an inch and a half below the top when filling.
When I go to the drag strip they require an overflow bottle, so then I just run the hose to the washer bottle so it 'looks' like I have one, but I don`t add any coolant so when I`m done racing I just pull the hose back off and hook the washer hose back up.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

o alright.is it bad if i have it going to a bottle though should i just let it be open to air like you said?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

either or, I have mine just open to the air, the way the factory had it. You can run it to a jug if you want, it sure won`t hurt anything.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree a jug is cool...they make some nice stainless ones after market if you like.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm jugs! arty:


----------

